# Brick Floor Leveling



## Snick (Aug 30, 2016)

I cannot post pictures right now but will if I cannot explain the issue well enough. I have the idea that I am not going to be able to do this project myself but could use some help figuring out what I would be asking someone to do for estimates.

I have a brick floor in a foyer that is very uneven. My goal is to take tile over the area level with the rest of the concrete floor.

The problem is that this is not 1/4 inch brick tiles in mortar,it is full bricks set into the slab.

There are highs and lows, some highs may be as much as 1/4-1/2 in above the concrete slab.

Is it possible to find someone to grind the top layer of brick down to level? The area is 7' by 11'.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes it can be ground down.

A diamond cup on a grinder works, messy, messy, but with the proper care it can be done. 

look for a concrete refinishing company, or a tile company, and combine the grinding into a new tile floor.


ED


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Snick said:


> I cannot post pictures right now but will if I cannot explain the issue well enough. I have the idea that I am not going to be able to do this project myself but could use some help figuring out what I would be asking someone to do for estimates.
> 
> I have a brick floor in a foyer that is very uneven. My goal is to take tile over the area level with the rest of the concrete floor.
> 
> ...




You have the right idea in farming that job out, it's a dirty nasty job that you really don't want to do, google "concrete grinding" in your area.


----------



## Snick (Aug 30, 2016)

Not much luck with the google and would like to try to keep it separate from laying floor tile as I am contemplating doing it myself.

I will be calling a concrete company that I used to demo and haul the concrete walkways along the house for a side walk repair estimate. I will ask if this is something they can do. It is not their regular work but may be possibility. Might be good for a referral.

Of course, sitting here looking staring the angle grinder is baiting me (more afraid of torque and the tool getting away from than I am of mess). I did try drilling holes and using expanding grout (otherwise known as non-explosive demolition agent) to crack the brick . I didn't expect it to work and, well, it didn't.

Thank you for confirming it can be done (and how it should be done).


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

You really don't want to do an area that big with an angle grinder, if you can't farm it out rent a grinder from HD and a vac attachment if you can.


----------

